# question about 1988 Cefiro A31 2.4 V6 GTS-R



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

sorry if this is the wrong place to put this...

i wanna know more about this car..

I know in japan, it has RB20 engines and make good drift cars..

but where i live,(i live in the philippines btw) they have V6???. (i see some have V6 on the back..)

im not sure.. I havent seen a RB24S carb engine in my life yet...

what Specific S13 parts can i put in it?

is it needed to modify the engine bay to fit the SR20DET?

im thinking of getting a car like this coz i got no more car...

can anybody share some info?

I tried to search for it in the net... but no luck


----------

